# Topologi Linux - FTP Download ?



## Andreas Späth (19. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich bin demletzt beim Surfen auf eine mir bisher unbekannte Distro gestoßen
Genannt Topologi Linux.

Hier der Link zur Seite

Jetzt will ich das teil unbedingt ausprobieren, nur finde ich die aktuelle Version nur zum Download über die Sourceforge Downloadmirrors.
Das ist ja eigentlich nicht schlecht, aber selbst mit Downloadmanager bricht nicht nach einer Stunde die Verbindung zu den Servern ab, und kann nicht neu Aufgebaut werden 

Jetzt meine Frage.

Hat jemand das Teil irgendwo auf einem FTP server zu Download gesehen ?
Also die Aktuelle version 4.0.0.
Nicht die alte 3.1.0

Ich hoffe das hat jemand gesichtet und ist so freundlich die url mit mir zu teilen 


Greetinx Andy


----------



## Thorsten Ball (19. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab bei filemirrors.com (außer den Sourceforgeservern) nur diese Adresse gefunden:
http://ftp.up.ac.za/pub/linux/distributions/topologilinux/Topologilinux-4.0.0-cd1.iso
Des weiteren find ich auch nur bei google die Sourceforgeadressen, da das Projekt noch nicht so bekannt ist.

Thorsten


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. März 2004)

Hallo

Ja ist leider wirklich nicht so sehr bekannt diese Distro.
Aber liest sich auf jeden fall wirklich sehr intresant das Teil, und nen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert 
Also ein FTP server ders hat ist besser als garkeiner.
zwar nur 6.5kb/s aber naja meinen PC dürfte es nicht interesieren ob er heute oder in 2-3 tagen drann glauben muss 

Danke für die Hilfe 


Falls jemand noch nen schnelleren server findet..
Bin für alles offen 

Greetinx Andy


----------



## Stibie (20. März 2004)

> Also ein FTP server ders hat ist besser als garkeiner.



Naja, du musst ihn ja nicht formatieren!
Diese Distri Installiert sich auf NTFS! ;-)





> Q. Will Topologilinux delete Windows?
> 
> A. No, Topologilinux will install in a folder on any of your Windows drives (/tlinux3). To uninstall Topologilinux, simply delete the directory and everything is removed from your system.


----------



## danube (20. März 2004)

Das ist ja richtig interessant! Ich werde mir das auch mal runterladen...


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. März 2004)

Ja das schon.

Aber trotzdem werd ichs in Fat 32 umwandeln weil das schreiben auf NTFS sollte man doch lieber unterlassen


----------



## danube (20. März 2004)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. März 2004)

NTFS wird von Topologi zwar unterstützt (mit hilfe der NTFS Treiber) jedoch raten die macher im Forum immerwieder davon ab auf NTFS zu schreiben, da dabei die betreffenden Dateien beschädigt werden können.

Ich kenne keinen dem das bis jetzt passiert ist.
Aber man sollte doch auf diejenigen hören die mehr Ahnung von ihrer Distribution haben


----------



## danube (20. März 2004)

Achso! Gut das wäre nicht so schlimm, ich habe eh noch eine FAT32 Partition, nur bricht der Download bei sourceforge wirklich andauernd ab und beim Mirror zieh ich nur mit 14kb


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. März 2004)

Also ich kann den Dublin mirror empfehlen ( ist der für das teil überhaupt verfügbar? ) der ist bei mir immer an der DSL leistungsgrenze


----------



## danube (21. März 2004)

Hat es hier jemand schon komplett runtergeladen? Ich wollte es heute installieren und bekomme nach dem Reboot wenn install eintippe einen CRC Fehler. Komischerweise sind die ISO Dateien in Ordnung, das sagt wenigstens Winrar


----------



## Thorsten Ball (21. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DJ Teac _
> *NTFS wird von Topologi zwar unterstützt (mit hilfe der NTFS Treiber) jedoch raten die macher im Forum immerwieder davon ab auf NTFS zu schreiben, da dabei die betreffenden Dateien beschädigt werden können.
> 
> Ich kenne keinen dem das bis jetzt passiert ist.
> Aber man sollte doch auf diejenigen hören die mehr Ahnung von ihrer Distribution haben  *



So weit ich weiß, ist es mit dem momentanen NTFS Treiber im Linuxkernel (ich gehe von 2.6.4 aus) möglich auf NTFS zu schreiben wenn die Datein exakt gleich groß sind. Lesen geht einwandfrei. Nur von dem Schreiben würde ich die Finger lassen. Jedoch gibt es ein neues Format für Linux (sorry, aber mir fällt der Name imoment nicht ein) mit dem ein (langsames) und normales Schreiben auf NTFS Partitionen gewährleistet wird.

Thorsten


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. März 2004)

Hmm ich schau mich mal um ob ich da nen namen oder sowas finden kann.
Bin immer offen für neues 

Ok im Moment bin ich fat32 ( also no Problems with linux ) aber das hier ist ja nur mein Notebook, überall anders hab ich glaube ich nur NTFS ( auser auf den Linux Rechnern  )

@Danube: Ich habs mitlerweile testweise hier auf dem Notebook laufen, bei mir waren keine Probleme bei der Installation.

Hast du mal die MD5 Checksumme der Iso files kontrolliert ?


----------



## danube (21. März 2004)

*grrr*

Danke für den Tip, die erste CD1 ist offenbar kaputt


----------

